# When your wife catches you...



## Airborne_R6 (Sep 22, 2013)

carrying her new favorite cookie sheet out to the garage to use as a catch basin while sharpening with your waterstones, just assure her it won't turn out the same as the time you borrowed her former favorite cookie sheet and bamboo cutting board to use as a heat shield.  It also helps if you mutter something about chocolate and going shoe shopping on your out. I'm just saying, be prepared so you don't get caught off guard. :scared:


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 23, 2013)

I just go to Wally world and get my mine easier that way.

Paul


----------



## PurpLev (Sep 23, 2013)

thats when you tell her you are planning on getting her a BRAND NEW ONE and you don't want her ever to use this OLD one! win-win?


----------



## churchjw (Sep 23, 2013)

We have this argument all the time over glass bake ware, pots and pans, and definitely over Tupperware.  Apparently "I will wash it when I am done" is not a good answer.  :whiteflag::whiteflag: Of course the really good arguments start with her saying "What the hell is this in the dishwasher?"  :nuts::nuts::nuts: Like she doesn't know perfectly well what a carburetor looks like. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  I agree the best defense tends to start with chocolate. 

I will have to try the "this is the old one and I am getting you a much better one" defense.  That has real promise.  Never know it might save your life someday.

Jeff


----------



## schor (Sep 23, 2013)

I like to goto the thrift stores (salvation army, goodwill, etc) stores to pick up my cookware for the shop.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 23, 2013)

Infraction:  6FE:45:9023  Unlawful use of kitchenware for shop purposes.

Agreed. Just get your own at the Goodwill or go garbage picking on trash nite.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait till you get caught removing bearings from model airplane engines using the oven on her stove. They will never understand that the castor oil used in the fuel is completely harmless to humans.

 "Billy G"


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 23, 2013)

Funny you should mention cookie sheets. The wife just baked homemade sugar cookies for me yesterday. Used those old partially bowed cookie sheets of hers. She has a brand new baking stone for cookies, pizza and the like. Works so good. Won't use it. Must be a wife thing. I used one of them once to hold some parts i was cleaning with kero. Never heard the end of it. She just don't understand. Doesn't want new ones, likes her old ones. The one I used is still in the shop. Forever, I keep it hidden. Go Figure


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 23, 2013)

Gotta share this story. Son related to me about a good ol boy that works for him. Apparently his girlfriend roommate had just had breast reduction surgery some days prior. One night he wakes up and wants to play. She screamed, rolled out of bed and came back a few minutes latter. Bent over the bed and called his name and told him to look up. He did and then she jacked him twice with a pair of brass knuckles. She Went back to bed mumbling what part of hurt don;t you understand. Son says when he showed up for work the next day, he looked half gator, half zombie. Moral timing is everything and some things you just don't mess with. Cookie sheets is one of them at my house. Not in this lifetime.


----------



## schor (Sep 23, 2013)

Wonder how my wife is going to take it when I remove the control panel and motor from her treadmill. I'm going to tell her 'they sometimes just disintegrate, I'll put some swarf on the ground around the treadmill.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 23, 2013)

schor said:


> Wonder how my wife is going to take it when I remove the control panel and motor from her treadmill (*coat rack*). I'm going to tell her 'they sometimes just disintegrate, I'll put some swarf on the ground around the treadmill.



Great idea!  I might suggest fining one that's not under the protective care. anic:

Hope you don't mind my little edit to your quote. :jester:


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Airborne_R6 said:


> carrying her new favorite cookie sheet out to the garage to use as a catch basin while sharpening with your waterstones, just assure her it won't turn out the same as the time you borrowed her former favorite cookie sheet and bamboo cutting board to use as a heat shield.  It also helps if you mutter something about chocolate and going shoe shopping on your out. I'm just saying, be prepared so you don't get caught off guard. :scared:



Better get a couple cheap pans and paint their inside surfaces for shop work. We have a baking sheet that rust every time we don't dry it throughly.  Better keep her happy, you may need to buy more tools someday.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Sep 23, 2013)

My father cut up one of Mom's cookie sheets to use for something,back in 1968. Dad has been dead 20 years, and Mom will still mention the incident if you request to borrow an item for anything other than it's intended purpose.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 23, 2013)

Funny this thread just came up, cause i snuck I big one out for soaking valve lifters in. And she aint seen my new shop "beware of wife"
sign.  YET   Me; just like cat. the cat flattens his ears, like me, didnt here a thing.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 23, 2013)

I suppose it could go the other way with your wife going out to the shop to get a wrench, finding a caliper instead....


----------



## R_Audano (Sep 23, 2013)

Too Funny.  

When you look up and see her standing in the doorway with the "Bi#ch Wings" on (hands on hips) you can be assured she's searching for that nice glass measuring cup or that stainless cookware!

I especially like the idea of using the expensive stoneware for welding!

Good Times...   Keep-em-coming


----------



## Ray C (Sep 23, 2013)

Huh, one time the wife complained that one of my screwdrivers was too sharp.  -She grabbed a wood chisel.




DAN_IN_MN said:


> I suppose it could go the other way with your wife going out to the shop to get a wrench, finding a caliper instead....


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Sep 24, 2013)

schor said:


> I like to goto the thrift stores (salvation army, goodwill, etc) stores to pick up my cookware for the shop.



I've been meaning to do this I just keep forgetting. Fortunately I have a very forgiving wife, who also understands I don't get much shop time and so she lets me get away with a little more if it means me getting something done in the garage. Besides the project I was borrowing the pan for is fixing up an older but really nice crib for our first baby. As long as I am working on that I can do almost no wrong.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 24, 2013)

Man you guys all like living right on the edge of that razor don't you?  I don't take nothing from the kitchen, laundry room or her closet....Ever.  I also will not ever open her purse or wallet for any reason.  I learned the hard way that is the sure way to get "The Look", followed shortly by "We need to have a little talk".  I would rather ride in the ambulance while getting an IV put in than have to endure that.  I never....NEVER come out of the talk feeling good about anything for at least a month.  The girl knows how to hurt my feelings hard.  So I just go to Goodwill and get my own.  saves a lot of my hide and pride...

Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 24, 2013)

R_Audano said:


> Too Funny.
> 
> When you look up and see her standing in the doorway with the "Bi#ch Wings" on (hands on hips) you can be assured she's searching for that nice glass measuring cup or that stainless cookware!
> 
> ...



Oh man I love that one,  I can see that "***** wings" sign right now; Mine is one of them "bang zoom to the moon" ones & shes got the power to do it.  but "I" am only the assistant king, she's nothing more than a subject. the real king is Ricci Recardo my cat!!!!!


----------



## pipehack (Sep 26, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I just go to Wally world and get my mine easier that way.
> 
> Paul




+1 or estate sales. I've picked up aluminum loaf pans for soaking /cleaning parts in. There's quite a few kitchen items that are great for the garage including pyrex measuring cups.


----------



## gmcken (Sep 29, 2013)

never borrow another kids toys especially the wifes.  go to ollies or goodwill


----------



## road (Sep 29, 2013)

I Love being single  !  

My shop , my kitchen. 
mine mine mine mine.... 

lol


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Sep 30, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I suppose it could go the other way with your wife going out to the shop to get a wrench, finding a caliper instead....



My wife has never borrowed anything from my shop....until yesterday.  I didn't even have any idea until she asked me to help get the battery cover back on a baby rocker we just bought and handed me my good phillips screwdriver. I guess what goes around comes around.  

I have been watching the thrift stores around here for what I need to make a decent sharpening station for my waterstones but haven't found anything yet.  I might just have to break down and go buy it new.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 24, 2015)

My mother in law has a big stack of cookie sheets, the big ones that she used when she ran a bakery.  They are stacked up in the barn where they have been for at least the 16 years that I have known her.  I would love to have them all, or at least one but I know better than to even ask.  Mom don't let nobody play with her toys, even if all they are doing is collecting spider webs.  If I got one I would have old Mama and pretty Mama turned into mad mamas.  Just not worth the pain.


----------



## hdskip (Jul 24, 2015)

This is one of the very few places where neither permission or forgiveness is easily acquired.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 24, 2015)

Dont use the "good" pizza pan to clean your yablesaw blades!
Funny we had 4 of them and I used the junky rusted one that she never used. Because I used it it was 'the good one'.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 24, 2015)

Makes the time I baked off welding rods in the kitchen oven pretty lame. 
I really didn't know they'd smell that weird.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 24, 2015)

On my last trip to our local True Value Hardware store, they had just got in some nice aluminum rectangular cake pans with the nice aluminum fitted lid.  Wow! What a nice parts washer that would make!  Bought one, took it home.  It sat out in the shop for nearly a week before the wife discovered it laying there on my work bench.... "What a nice baking pan you have there, is that mine?"  Well, I should have bought two....


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 24, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> Makes the time I baked off welding rods in the kitchen oven pretty lame.
> I really didn't know they'd smell that weird.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Baking paint as well.  Fortunately, I have acquired a couple of lab ovens that I keep out in the forge so I don't have worry about airing out the house before the other half gets home.

From my former electronics business, I have a whole assortment of aluminum, Pyrex, and plastic "cookware" so I don't get into trouble on that account.  However, the shop is in the basement and sometimes the odors from machining, soldering, or welding plastic waft up through the house triggering a "What's the smell?" comment.

Bob


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jul 24, 2015)

Usually I use disposable trays or thrift store trays for catch pans.

"Bi#ch wings" I've never heard that one. LOL!


----------



## core-oil (Jul 24, 2015)

Seemed a good idea at the time to cook some sand cores to make small castings using her microwave, She unexpectedly came back home early, s**T hit the fan, Guess it would have been less of a problem if I had been smooching a little blonde !
 Moral of the story "Honey we need a new microwave, guess who is paying?"


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 24, 2015)

Using her favorite mixer to mix joint compound was bad enough... pouring into a cake pan to use as a knife pan was over the edge.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 25, 2015)

In general, you don't want to wash parts in the dishwasher.  I have my own now.


----------



## kvt (Jul 25, 2015)

The dish washer is a big no no,  (but it works great).  just a little bit of hollering going on afterwards.    Other than that she gets a little upset when I took all of her cake pans out and used them for things,   Well she had not used them in a few years,   Well guess what she wanted to make a cake,   how was I to know, she even brought out the cake mix to show me.   Store time for me.  Still did not make up for it.


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 25, 2015)

core-oil said:


> Guess it would have been less of a problem if I had been smooching a little blonde !


Might be the solution to get away with using her stuff. I'm sure she wouldn't notice the kitchen utensils in use. Although she might miss the knives when she can't find one.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 25, 2015)

I really, really try to be good but there are times when some things just make too much sense to pass on.  Using the dish washer to clean up some motorcycle cylinder heads (Harley shovelheads), heating up the same heads in the oven to aid in the removal of the valve guides, using a large picnic cooler for doing rust removal (Hey, it was only Evapo-rust! ), as well as using her pyrex baking pans, measuring cups, etc. for rust removal on smaller parts, none of that went over real well.  Heck I even get the "evil eye" when I use her "good" pot scrubber to remove old drool/mucus from the dogs food and water dishes!

I just don't understand. 

-Ron


----------



## taycat (Jul 28, 2015)

I must have easiest going wife in she even loads great stuff into dishwasher for me.
Only rule is I break or damage it I replace it.


----------



## Reeltor (Jul 28, 2015)

Harbor Freight has a set of 4 stainless stock pots usually on sale for around $15.  The smaller ones are handy in the shop when draining oil from the machines.  I save the big one for when I want to brine a turkey before putting it into the smoker.
Wife has a storage rack in the garage with various baking pans, crocks, pots and frying pans.  She doesn't even know that they are there but I know better than to touch them for anything but cooking.

The hands on hips/ wings comment is great


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 28, 2015)

I once used our Viking oven to preheat a ring gear for carrier assembly + her cookie sheet. Sneaky endeavor until she saw the photo I posted.
In 28+ years, I ask for forgiveness in place of permission. Haha, it usually works.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Aug 2, 2015)

With the foil under the ring gear it looks fine to me.  I am sure my wife would say fine to that. I am not kidding, she would.


----------

